# Manasquan Inlet



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello guys im new to the site, I got stationed at Mcguire AFB in wrightstown last year so the closest salt water to me is Point Pleasant, Tuckerton, Seasided etc.. I was wondering if anyone was catching winter flounder out of the Manasquan Inlet recently. I have never caught any but am very anxious to do so since reading about them in The Fisherman Magazine. Thanks


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*stay in south jersey*

XL
stay with the south jersey side of things. Try long beach island and go to some of the tackle shops in tuckerton and ask questions. The bass are biting and so are the flounder on LBI. Try fishermans headquaters for info. They are very helpful. My dad works at the fire dept on base. 

db77


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Db77 for the info. I used to be an Air Force firefighter for my first 4 years in the military at Cannon AFB. I just retrained to Air traffic control last year. Both are great jobs but i like air traffic better. thanks again for the reply. Are you doing any good down there in virginia?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Xray, my cousin is in the Reserves out of McGuire.
He's a Tech Sarg. Tom O'Neill. just got married you know him?


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*Sorry man*

Nope, cant say i do know him. I work in the airtraffic control tower so i dont get to see much of the base populous.


----------

